# My finally built Look 595



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

I've owned this frame for 15 months and I have finally dialed in my saddle-bike position to where I am confident enough to cut down the ISP.

First ride today.

Steve


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Gorgeous.

I've never been too crazy about Edge's decals though, too bubble-letter maybe, I'd remove them if/when I get some. Your bike is very space age, awesome.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Not a fan of the wheels either, but still a good looking bike. Congrats!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

When he's flying along at 26+, I bet the wheels look cool. Very nice!


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes thats true, all the more incentive to push harder!


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Not a bad bike for a first ride.........
Just kiddin'. Sweet ride, enjoy1


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

What size are you riding and what is the weight?

I got my '07 595 Ultra (XL) together with Super Record 11, Shamal Ultra 2wayfit wheels, Look Keo carbon pedals w/ cromo spindles, 3T ARX Team stem/3T Ergosum Team bar, and Fi:zik Antares ki:um saddle...all up it weighs in at 15.7lbs

BTW...Sweet Ride!! You will love it. I absolutely love mine...best carbon bike out there!


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chris Keller said:


> W*hat size are you riding and what is the weight?*
> 
> I got my '07 595 Ultra (XL) together with Super Record 11, Shamal Ultra 2wayfit wheels, Look Keo carbon pedals w/ cromo spindles, 3T ARX Team stem/3T Ergosum Team bar, and Fi:zik Antares ki:um saddle...all up it weighs in at 15.7lbs
> 
> BTW...Sweet Ride!! You will love it. I absolutely love mine...best carbon bike out there!


XXL and it weighs in at 16.6 pounds...


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Very cool:thumbsup:


----------

